

Ask HN: The money/debt problem - LaPingvino

Has any of you tried to tackle the money/debt problem? Any advice for those who would like to try it?<p>I think it must be possible to create an online bank-like system without interest and with control mechanisms to facilitate payment in smaller communities and between friends. What would you think of such a system, any encouragements and tips?
======
fbnt
This type of services were kind of popular 4-5 years ago, but never really got
a critical mass of users. Some of them also had some troubles with the law and
Bank lobbies. Here is a few examples:

Zopa

Prosper

Landing Club

------
devijvers
The medium is the message. This means any alternative money systems that would
be based or linked to our current forms of money will always suffer from the
same problems we're facing today.

~~~
LaPingvino
And if there is no interest whatsoever, and there is no need to repay
everything? In that case you get a positive netto value instead of a negative
one, without debt. So you would have a system based on goodwill instead of
debt.

------
nooob
Bhutan & WIR, alternative economies die in Switzerland

~~~
nooob
[http://www.managementenliteratuur.nl/1971/sander_tideman_%E2...](http://www.managementenliteratuur.nl/1971/sander_tideman_%E2%80%98heilig_geloof_in_kapitalisme_wankelt%E2%80%99)

